# Have You Had any Dreams Relating to Animal Crossing?



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

I know I haven't, but have you?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

I tend to have random dreams of playing the game or just imagine up a New Leaf anime movie or something...

I'm so weird.


----------



## roseflower (Jan 30, 2015)

Sometimes I randomly dream about my town and then there are my villagers. But I can`t remember what happened in the dream.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> ...or just imagine up a New Leaf anime movie or something...



It should be more actionized than the last one. If Rosie comes back, make her eyes black again instead of the magenta they were in the movie. Also, there should be a dream sequence wherein Marshal starts to blow up the town. Said dream sequence should happen after the main character starts getting jealous of his/her female best animal friend starts flirting the white weirdo...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> It should be more actionized than the last one. If Rosie comes back, make her eyes black again instead of the magenta they were in the movie. Also, there should be a dream sequence wherein Marshal starts to blow up the town. Said dream sequence should happen after the main character starts getting jealous of his/her female best animal friend starts flirting the white weirdo...



Aww... but I love Rosie's magenta eyes.

They really fit her honestly.

(Marshal being the villian's a hilarious thought though.)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> (Marshal being the villain's a hilarious thought though.)



But it'd fit kinda nice, given his evil looks.

...

Speaking of Marshal, I'm PARANOID of him being in my campsite. I think it all started on September 10th 2013, when this little maniac showed up at the Roost. And to this day, I'm absolutely TERRIFIED of him showing up at the campsite... And for this reason, I don't know what to expect...

On the topic of dreams, I once had a dream I found an orange tent akin to the ones you see when a campsite is occupied during the not-snowing seasons, and when I felt my hands on it, I discovered none other than...







I was disturbed enough by that to wake up!!


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 2, 2015)

I had a dream where I told tortimer to come to my house urgently and bring the villagers. He said "okay" and when they came they laughed at me for thinking something bad was happening


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

I once had a dream that my boyfriend and all our friends were villagers in my Animal Crossing town. He was a cow (my favorite animal) and I was the mayor (naturally).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 2, 2015)

I have no idea...


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 4, 2015)

Mmm not super animal crossing related but my dreams often have small parts influenced by things I did/talked/thought about that day. In one dream I remember seeing people shaking trees and sighing when nothing fell down like villagers sometimes do. I think it was due to my friend and I previously talking about how it's kind of sad that nothing falls out of the trees they shake.


----------



## Zady (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes, a few nights ago I had a really vivid dream of the next Animal Crossing.  I was actually in the AC world and the graphics were really beautiful.  You could drive cars in a city area, there was a small shack next to the beach


----------



## Nimega (Feb 4, 2015)

I once dreamed that I deleted my town's data and then I frenetically deleted every town that hadn't Poppy in it as a villager in order to find her back.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)

OK...


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

I have had many! Haha, I don't know if I should be embarrassed by that! Playing the game and as the villager!


----------



## Brain.Boy (Feb 5, 2015)

I've had a few dreams, one I really remember is being in a first person view and running around my town. It was awesome, I got to see Zell, Klaus, Bella, and Pango. We played hide and seek and everything. Strangely it ended when it started raining really hard and Isabelle came on the PA and said everyone had to get inside, it was a storm.

Wake up to find it was just raining super hard during the night. xD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 5, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Aww... but I love Rosie's magenta eyes.
> 
> They really fit her honestly.
> 
> (Marshal being the villian's a hilarious thought though.)



I'd rather that they keep the eyes the way they are, but give her the shirt she wears in the games. (Dazed shirt)

That said, I'd rather the New Leaf movie be a spiritual successor.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

I had a dream about one of my villagers who left. We had a conversation in my dream but it was like sims....none of it made sense.....


----------

